# A tribute To Nestle'



## Bergy (Oct 14, 2011)

Dear friends, 
I would like to share with you a poem to my friend, a poem that I wrote for Nestle`. Please just stop what your doing, and realize what your pet means to you. 



*Our Best Friend* 
We got the call, when you were born 
And we saw your face, it made us warm

So we took you home, and made you ours
We played and played, for hours and hours

The first time you barked you jumped out of your skin
But then you did, it again and again

The hours turned to days, and days to years
When we were scared, you took away our fears

You never asked for much, and were always there
You were so brave, and never got scared

You were so fast, and loved to run
Chasing squirrels, just for fun

You loved the seasons, summer, spring and fall
But winter is where you shined, and you’re most favorite of all

I will always love you, as you loved me
Forever is a long time, but forever my love shall be.

In our hearts, you will forever stay 
Knowing we will see you, one wonderful day

We will miss you, until the end
Because you were our puppy, our companion, our best friend.



We will always love you Nestle`





*Remember Nestle`* 
Nestle` lived a wonderful life, she always wanted to play and just have fun. When we took her to puppy classes she was the Star. She learned so quickly and never forgot a thing. I didn’t even need to talk and she knew what to do. Even the instructors said how smart she was and said we should enroll her in agility. She loved to run and show off her speed. She was so fast; everyday she would out run the 3yr old lab behind us and come back to me and just sit. It was like she was saying “Daddy I’m still the fastest puppy around, aren’t you so proud of me” She loved to go Bye Byes and ride in the car and she especially loved Rita’s. I will never forget the first time we took her there. There was a long line, so we waited for a few minuets and the lady behind the counter said NEXT, and Nestle` walked forward and without hesitation placed her front paws on the counter. The lady said “I guess you want a pup cup” and from that day on she was hooked on Rita’s. She loved to go camping a lot too. She even liked to ride the train at Knoebles. She would greet everyone that came to the house with a loud bark. It was never a mean bark but a bark that said “This is my house! Now please come in and play with me” she would then beat you with her tail. She loved all the seasons, and loved to play ball in the warm sun. She loved to swim in the lake and just lie in the sun and bask for hours. She loved to play in the leaves after I just got done raking them and getting squirted with the hose. She loved to chase those squirrels too but would never hurt them. She only wanted to play. But I think she loved the winter most of all. She was born in the snow on a cold January night. So maybe she thought that was her time to shine. She would play outside for hours and hours. One day we hooked a harness up to her and let her pull the kids on a sled. They were just babies but she pulled them for hours. When the kids had enough she wanted more. She rarely got tired and was always full of energy. She was such just a great friend.

Through the years we made lots of memories together but that one Friday night is a night I will never forget.

Last Friday my family went camping at Spring Gulch over in New Holland. The day was like every other when we were up there. We talked and played we swam and ate. But later on something was wrong. My 9 1/2 yr old chocolate lab (Nestle') wasn’t feeling good. She started to throw up but couldn’t. She would lie on her bed then get up. She just couldn’t get comfortable. At first I thought she just had an upset tummy. But I soon realized how much more it was. We immediately rushed her into PETS. With in a minute or two we new she had bloat and her stomach had twisted. This was my worst fear. She was such a healthy dog and never felt pain. She may have been over 9 yrs old but she never limped once. She could always out run any dog around. She was always there for us when ever we were down. That night my wife and I made the hardest decision we ever had to make. All though the vet said the out come is good with surgery we couldn’t take that risk. You see Nestle` had a lot of spirit. She loved to run and loved to play. She did relax some times but not until she was ready to tuck me in to bed. So if we decided on the surgery I am not sure she would be the same. I am not sure she would be happy. I am not sure I made the right decision but I do know that we loved her.
Nestle' left behind my son who is 13 and my daughter that is 11 along with my wife and I. She also touched a lot of hearts during her wonderful life. She was a very special friend in every way imaginable. She was always there, ready to please, ready to play, ready to take the pain away. But that night she needed us. She needed us to ease the pain and let her run free. As I said before that was the hardest decision we ever had to make. I know that she is happy now. I know she doesn’t hurt. I know she is waiting for us, so we can walk into heavens gate together. I know she will be loved and missed forever. I know she was my best friend.


For the last few days we have been very sad but then my son said to me “I think Nestle’ is singing to us. I think she is singing I’m already there, by Lonestar. So he went and got his iPod and we fell asleep listen to her sing. I really wanted to believe him but as special as Nestle` was I knew she couldn’t sing. But the next morning changed my mind. I was on my way out of the driveway and I said out loud “I love you Nestle’ I miss you! I will see you someday soon”. And as I said that last word, the song on the radio stopped. Then “I’m already there” started playing. At that moment I knew she was there with me. Still loving me and guiding me through life. Even though she may not be here for me to touch she still touches me everyday.

I ask one thing from you my friends. Inform your self and anyone you know that has a precious pet. Research and learn all the signs of this horrible condition. Teach your self and others what to feed and what not to. What to do in an emergency, what to have just in case. Follow the guidelines and don’t assume your pet will always be there, I wish someone would have let us know about this more. I wish I would have taken the time to know this then. Maybe just maybe Nestle` would still be here. 
Our pets are our children and sometimes we take them for granted. We assume that they will be there when we get home. We don’t always think about them like we should. We get so involved in work and other activities that sometimes we push them away or maybe not give them all the love they deserve. We forget that one day they will go to the rainbow bridge and wait for us to cross together.

Don’t forget the signs. Don’t forget this awful condition can be prevented.

Don't Ever Forget
But Always 

Remember Nestle`

With all my heart,
Bill Bergman


I wrote this for Nestle` because I think in some way she wanted me to tell her story. That no matter how healthy or how strong you think your pets are that there are things that can hurt them and many ways to avoid it too. As many of you already know Nestle` was an awesome friend. I am sure you will miss her as do we. Please pass this on to a friend or three so they can learn too. So just maybe together we can save someone‘s best friend.


​[/CENTER][/CENTER]


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Beautiful Poem. Sad condition. Ok I can't write anymore, to emotional right now, I have to get the tissue here. Sad now, but beautiful poem. ok crying have to get away..................................................


----------



## Bergy (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks, She was a great freind


----------



## Bergy (Oct 14, 2011)

Please feel free to take a look at some pictures of Nestle'
Nestle pictures by bergy2010 - Photobucket


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Bergy said:


> Dear friends,
> I would like to share with you a poem to my friend, a poem that I wrote for Nestle`. Please just stop what your doing, and realize what your pet means to you.
> 
> 
> ...


woulnt she have been able to run an be happy a few weeks after surgery


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

knwoing the riht decision in that situatio nis very hard. You have to balance the positives and negative. You did what you felt was best for your girl and noone could fault you for that. I prob would have given surgery howver to hers


----------



## Bergy (Oct 14, 2011)

She was too far gone by the time we found a ER vet. Her body was already in shock.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

What a wonderful tribute to "Nestle". This made me smile along with tears...very heartfelt. 
So sorry for your loss of a great friend/family member.
Your story reminded me of the movie "Marley and Me" and how Marley died at the end. So sad!
*Thank You *for sharing and I forwarded by email to family and friends.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

What a beautiful poem for a beautiful dog... it brought tears to my eyes and reminded me of the times I had with my departed CJ. Nestle was so lucky to have you guys... as you were to have her. Thank you for sharing her story.

This is my favorite picture of her 









She looks so happy


----------

